# Poco Bueno Calcutta



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Anybody there that can update us, would be Great, had a thread last year.

Had a lot of different threads last couple of years, this year not many at all. 
Wonder Why!hwell:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

In for the ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I have an extra ticket if someone needs one. Text me 361-seven seven four-2906


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Got an extra for Saturday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

piratelight said:


> Got an extra for Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Saturday


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck Vance, rooting for you with the outboards


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Biggest boat is a 95' Jim Smith Restless Pursuit


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Smallest boat is???


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Good luck! I'll root for the little guy any day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Good luck Vance


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, pretty soon, the updates should start. 

Someone asked me today what the base entry fee is. Anyone know. Back in the day, it was pretty reasonable.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

$4500 entry. They had 94 boats fish.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> $4500 entry. They had 94 boats fish.


Thanks for that....


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

90 boats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Legacy 14k, wildcatter 11k


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

After #30. 200,065


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Several boats have went out due to weather including the 95'er


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

That 95 footer can't handle 6'? I know the gulf Is a whole new kind of rough but I would think in a. 95 I would be fishing unless there was a hurricane


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Lol. Took the words out of my mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Klesak1 said:


> That 95 footer can't handle 6'? I know the gulf Is a whole new kind of rough but I would think in a. 95 I would be fishing unless there was a hurricane


Shows some people are smarter than others...can't wait to hear how many boat get beat to he$$


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Fish monger said:


> Shows some people are smarter than others...can't wait to hear how many boat get beat to he$$


Well I'm in a 30'r and I'm in


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

DRILHER said:


> Well I'm in a 30'r and I'm in


how far out are you?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

A little over $200,000 at #30.......that's sounds little low this year! The Legacy should have been in the 20's.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

No shame in that. Forget the 6' stuff.. Read the wind and current. Stacking against each other can be ugly. 25 knot winds can make it a choppy 6 foot at the breaks and a nasty 10 ft at the hilltops.. That guy isn't stupid that's some boat breaking seas. Big boats have more to break and take longer to fix . Last tourn I fish that called for 5-7' got 12'.. One broken leg, one broken neck, 3 broken towers, 2 broken fuel bladders, one was hit by lightning ( complete shut down) and we stuck my 46 Bertram in 2 waves it barely came out of.. I hope the weather gets much better for these guys. This could be a dangerous run for big and small boats. Good luck to all going out and keep safety in mind first. The sea can get pretty mad sometimes .. Here is the hilltops forecast. Sure hope it lays out... ATTACH]1519889[/ATTACH]


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any updates ??


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

They are giving them away a 55 Viking 2500. 2000 the minimum


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They will be lucky to hit $600,000 this year on the Calcutta the way it's going..


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

And that's why I'm headed to the frio tomorrow instead of fishing poco. Donate $4500 and not break the boat all to hell. Just to half way enter poco correctly we'd have 15k invested. Sometime you have to know when to cut your losses. I'd like nothing better than the wind to lay for those still fishing. But for us is wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Well said.....


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

A 69'r just went for 3500 last year would have been 15k


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Walter F. must be hating this.....


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Everyone is scared to buy boat that may not be able to fish


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

And the wind is already howlin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Total 536k not enough to leave the dock


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics of said 95 footer? I'd love to see it, or at least know what brand it is


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

95' relentless pursuit withdrew from the tourney. Beautiful boat.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

hog_down said:


> Does anyone have any pics of said 95 footer? I'd love to see it, or at least know what brand it is


Here you go.

http://www.thewharfmarina.com/bmgc/the-fleet-2014.cfm?id=1317


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

hog_down said:


> Does anyone have any pics of said 95 footer? I'd love to see it, or at least know what brand it is


Jim Smith ex "Marlena". I saw that boat in Stuart, FL at Pirates Cove a couple years ago. Really nice and really big.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Yeah.. guess I dont feel so bad about sitting on the sidelines this year. Good Luck and be safe for yall that do go out... Not going to miss that ***** whooping....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like Mother Nature just won't cooperate. As far as fish able.... It's doable but not fun. Like Holden said a lot to break on a big boat and it's very expensive to fix. He'll one trip to the yard will
Cost as much as some center consoles. If I had the 95 and it was forecast like this I would leave it at the dock and fuel the jet and find somewhere else to fish....poco is fun but not worth tearing a boat up over. 

I am prolly the only guy on here to say this but I would rather fish for fun with my crew than any tourneys. Tourneys are fun only when u win. I can't seem to get into the partying mood after working my *** off for a week to loose. Just me though I always enjoyed the prefishing much more than tourney time. 


Good luck to the guys fishing and be safe

Jared


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

What was the final calcutta total? How many boats ended up "fishing" ?


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, missed the $536k post... how many boats backed out?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man, this crowd would not have like it back on the old days, leave at 4 am, come back each day...
We fished from 1986 to 1991 in a 30' Center console, and we NEVER saw better than 4-6' seas. Fished it in 1992 in a 29' Blackfin, was snotty as hell and broke the tower in three places going out. We came back in, had it welded up and fished Sat only.
I don't think they changed the rules to allow overnight till around 1994 or 1995. 
I remember one year coming in from Tequilla in a 55' and we hit a trough and did a 180, and we were heading back to Tequilla. 
The new rules let you putt out all night, even at 10 knots you can just about go anywhere you want. I don't see a lot of damage happening.
I don't blame folks for not wanting to go when it is snotty, it is really hard to get any rest.


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

Do they have a total on the meat pot yet or are they entering them today? It's been a few years since i fished poco. My first son was born on the 19th so i'm out of poco until he is old enough to fish it with me.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Man, this crowd would not have like it back on the old days, leave at 4 am, come back each day...
> We fished from 1986 to 1991 in a 30' Center console, and we NEVER saw better than 4-6' seas. Fished it in 1992 in a 29' Blackfin, was snotty as hell and broke the tower in three places going out. We came back in, had it welded up and fished Sat only.
> I don't think they changed the rules to allow overnight till around 1994 or 1995.
> I remember one year coming in from Tequilla in a 55' and we hit a trough and did a 180, and we were heading back to Tequilla.
> ...


this is what I was thinking too: (especially in a 60+ foot boat)

*The new rules let you putt out all night, even at 10 knots you can just about go anywhere you want*

Im shocked a 90' boat wouldnt fish 6' seas... especially when you have 10+ hours to get to the area you want to fish.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ We don't know the whole story. Maybe he was short this week on gas money.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If I owned a 90' boat, good chance I would not have a day job. Would pick and choose my fishing days also.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> If I owned a 90' boat, good chance I would not have a day job. Would pick and choose my fishing days also.


I hear ya... but where is your competitive drive? One of the largest Bill Fishing Tournaments in the US and you were already here. Wouldnt it be a great story to tell that you won POCO 2014 when the conditions were less than ideal??

I can understand a 30' boat not wanting to get beat to he77, but a 60' boat can handle 6' seas if you take your time.


----------



## Hollywood Ranch (Feb 22, 2013)

We will be fishing the oilmens out of matagorda in a 38 this weekend no pain no gain.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Just flew over POC. Lots of pics. Nasty in the gulf though. I turned around.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

So do they refund money due to weather, or are you just SOL?


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

For what it is worth, the 95fter is owned by someone in the maritime business. I doubt they took the decision lightly. There will be other days and other tournaments. 

For those fishing, good luck and be careful. It is going to be snotty out there. Fortunately, there are some close in options.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> And that's why I'm headed to the frio tomorrow instead of fishing poco. Donate $4500 and not break the boat all to hell. Just to half way enter poco correctly we'd have 15k invested. Sometime you have to know when to cut your losses. I'd like nothing better than the wind to lay for those still fishing. But for us is wasn't worth the risk.


That's good thinking right there. Thanks for the example and the precedent.

Live to fight another day, and be ready to go after the blow.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Yams said:


> So do they refund money due to weather, or are you just SOL?


Pretty sure there is no refund if you (captain/owner) CHOOSE not to go. 
They did refund $ in 2003 when the tournament was cancelled due to Hurricane Claudette. But they cancelled prior to 1st day, so it was just the entry fees & ticket $, not calcutta & pot $.


----------



## bsmom (Apr 13, 2012)

*Calcutta WTH?*

I was so disappointed in the calcutta bids last night. Anyone know what the final tally was? Dang weather!


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

any who have been aboard large ocean going ships in big seas and observed how the hull "breathes" and flexes when stressed will have a better appreciation for the forces mother nature can exert. I've often wondered how some of the newer mega sized sportfisher boats would hold up under those kinds of conditions. While providing a smoother ride for the occupants due to the longer length, the forces on the hull are actually much greater than in a smaller boat. High speed planing hulls aren't very much "at home" in large steep seas and I can understand not wanting to risk the safety of crew and boat. I have a picture in mind of a large boat with the bow supported on one wave crest and the stern on another with nothing but air in between. I wouldn't want to be that guy. Good luck to all who go and I hope you'll stay safe and return home dry and happy.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone know the final numbers on the meat pots? Will probably be more than the calcutta


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Just heard it was canceled. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Cancelled?! That stinks


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

bsmom said:


> I was so disappointed in the calcutta bids last night. Anyone know what the final tally was? Dang weather!


Refund 90% of the Calcutta money, Refund 85% of the entry. This is what my group told me when I left POC Friday. I'm not sure about the boats that backed out early. We were in till they cancelled, the boats that backed out early maybe SOL??


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

Yams said:


> So do they refund money due to weather, or are you just SOL?


Refund 90% of the Calcutta money, Refund 85% of the entry. This is what my group told me when I left POC Friday. I'm not sure about the boats that backed out early. We were in till they cancelled, the boats that backed out early maybe SOL??


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Auctioneer should take 5% max. Usually 3%.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

crazytripp said:


> Refund 90% of the Calcutta money, Refund 85% of the entry. This is what my group told me when I left POC Friday. I'm not sure about the boats that backed out early. We were in till they cancelled, the boats that backed out early maybe SOL??


You need to get with a more informed group.... Entry fee is gone.. Calcutta is returned in full.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

